# Okay, I just gotta put this out there, what do you guys think?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I am not to where I can mess around with it but my idea is, why hasn't a company came up with a lead-free weight, not sand bags, but that can be moulded in the needed shapes, such as for Surf Fishing, the pyramid weight, couldn't someone invent one with no lead, maybe out of a resin with a pigment coated pvc exterior that could possibly be made the color of which ever sandy bottom region it was sold in. And then we would eliminate the lead. I have seen the flourecent pink and other colored ones in the tackle stores, but they are still painted lead. Don't you think if someone knows about resins or heating plastics into moulds with even a stone interior maybe would make a pretty good profit off giving it a try and it worked? Maybe I'm crazy :banghead:banghead:banghead

Chris


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you seen these? 

http://www.invisiblesinker.com/


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it has to do with the density/weight per ounce per price of the metal. What other material has the weight of lead at that size and cost the same or less??? 

But to answer your question. I have no idea.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *seacapt (10/28/2008)*Have you seen these?
> 
> http://www.invisiblesinker.com/[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I would like those if they weren't $4 for one 3 oz weight. Great idea though.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, 

My idea was to make it cost effective for all of us and I didn't even think of it being invisible. I was thinking of how much lead weights have gone up, and maybe moulding something else and creating some that were a lot cheaper. I didn't realize those invisible ones were so high. Outta my reach!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I should have added this to the first post. I normally only put a zipcode on a 2oz pyramid, so I guess my idea was really not for trying to replace the big dog weights.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

have you seen the tungsten leads?


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a time when money was so very tight to me i could not afford fishing weights.I fished very rocky high energy coastlines and would go through up to 2 doz per trip. I used two things: Marine Green Maxima (it stood up to mussels better than anything else) and old spark plugs. Close the gap and tie off there. 35lb Maxima will open that gap up when you get hungup, lots less broken off.

They cast Ok too, kind of streamlined and weigh around 2 to2.5 oz depending on brand.Dont hold at allbut that was good for what i was fishing for. Rust away fast except for the ceramic part, perhaps a bit healthier for environment than lead. I worked at a place that made ceramic insulators and we ran a batch of ceramic fishing weights thru the furnaces a buddy designed, that was not too good. They broke easily and any bad holes stayed that way, no way to ream them out. Found some that broke off years later and apart from marine growth they never degraded. Glad i can afford lead now and that its not outlawed like in California.


----------

